# New Quick Link in Windows Explorer (how do you remove)



## tspear (Oct 22, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10

Lightroom Version: Lr Classic 

Question or Description of Problem:
The tittle pretty much says it all. How do you get rid of the "Creative Cloud Files" link?
I have no interest in the Adobe Cloud, or the creative files.....

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2017)

This is linked to your Adobe Assets webspace Adobe Creative Cloud  Think of it as another DropBox folder that syncs to Adobe instead Drop Box  It comes with your subscription (and has been there some time)


----------



## tspear (Oct 22, 2017)

clee01l said:


> This is linked to your Adobe Assets webspace Adobe Creative Cloud  Think of it as another DropBox folder that syncs to Adobe instead Drop Box  It comes with your subscription (and has been there some time)



I just switched to Windows from the Mac for Lr. 
I do not want it or need it. Any ideas on how to get rid of it?

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Oct 23, 2017)

Is there a delete key on your Windows keyboard?   I won't guarantee that this empty folder won't get re created the next time you update.  Folders take up zero bytes on the disk drive so it is kinda pointless to remove it, especially if the Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager is going to recreate it some time in the future


----------



## tspear (Oct 23, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Is there a delete key on your Windows keyboard?   I won't guarantee that this empty folder won't get re created the next time you update.  Folders take up zero bytes on the disk drive so it is kinda pointless to remove it, especially if the Adobe Creative Cloud Application Manager is going to recreate it some time in the future



Not worried about the folder. But the link on the left inside Windows Explorer. Unless Microsoft changed things, to be on left as a root item in the folder view you need to be running an active process.
Plus it takes up space on the left, and and I have enough things there I actually care about (and a lot I do not that MS added).

Tim


----------



## tspear (Oct 23, 2017)

I figured a pic would help. I am talking about the Creative Cloud Files on the left.

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Oct 23, 2017)

It is a link to a folder.  It can be deleted And if you delete the original folder I'll bet the Quick link will either go away of turn into some nebulous icon that no longer has a definition


----------



## tspear (Oct 23, 2017)

clee01l said:


> It is a link to a folder.  It can be deleted And if you delete the original folder I'll bet the Quick link will either go away of turn into some nebulous icon that no longer has a definition


Oh, that folder was deleted a while ago. And it does not go away.....

Tim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 23, 2017)

I'd guess removing it from the Quick Access link would involve similar registry edits to those needed to remove other similar links such as Dropbox or OneDrive. Google should show you how.....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2017)

I’ve answered this question elsewhere in the last day or so, so apologies if it was your question! In the CC app, go to Preferences, Creative Cloud tab, then Files section. There’s a checkbox to turn off file sync. Then you can delete the folder and in theory it won’t come back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tspear (Nov 16, 2017)

Well, sync is still turned off, folder does not exist and now the stupid link is back.
And gives an error when you click on it. Any other ideas on how to get rid of it?

Tim


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm like you Tim, I like everything to be nice and tidy in my workspace. But I can't understand why right click > remove doesn't work ?


----------



## tspear (Nov 16, 2017)

MarkNicholas said:


> I'm like you Tim, I like everything to be nice and tidy in my workspace. But I can't understand why right click > remove doesn't work ?


Not available as an option.

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreasM (Nov 17, 2017)

There is an on going discussion on an adobe forum about that: How do I remove the 'Creative Cloud Files' fold... | Adobe Community
A few more or less dirty hacks are suggested, which seem to work for some, but not for all.
Apparently Adobe has "decided", that it's the fault of Windows 10 and haven't posted there again.


----------



## tspear (Nov 17, 2017)

AndreasM said:


> There is an on going discussion on an adobe forum about that: How do I remove the 'Creative Cloud Files' fold... | Adobe Community
> A few more or less dirty hacks are suggested, which seem to work for some, but not for all.
> Apparently Adobe has "decided", that it's the fault of Windows 10 and haven't posted there again.



That really is pathetic. I switched to Windows because Apple kept making my life more annoying. So this is my first install of Adobe on Windows where I actually use the system on a regular basis. 
Adobe not willing to fix such a fundamental issue, and continued requirements for a folder to exist, and interfere with the navigational window pane is just unconscionable. As a programmer, I know this is not hard to do. In addition, I do not need one more app hanging around in memory consuming resources, and slowing down the boot.
The whole CC aspect, should be optional installation.

Tim


----------



## tspear (Dec 5, 2018)

For those willing, if you use regedit. You can remove it from Explorer, but it does not shutdown the service.
Here is my key: Computer\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0E270DAA-1BE6-48F2-AC49-050C4405A29E}
I found it by searching for "System.IsPinnedToNameSpaceTree"
When you find one with a label of "Creative Cloud Files", chage the value from 1 to 0. It will remove it from the Explorer display. 

Minor note: you have to reset the value pretty much after every new release of Lr.

Now to see if I can chase down and kill the service.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Dec 5, 2018)

Why not just hide this link ?
- Right click on this folder > Properties
- In the "General" tab, check "Hide"
- Validate by clicking "OK"
- Close and reopen Windows Explorer : the link shouldn't appear.

You can then make it reappear at any time by checking the option "Show hidden files" in the Windows Explorer display options.


----------



## tspear (Dec 5, 2018)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> Why not just hide this link ?
> - Right click on this folder > Properties
> - In the "General" tab, check "Hide"
> - Validate by clicking "OK"
> ...



When I tried previously, that did not remove it from the Explorer Tree view on the left.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Dec 5, 2018)

The Hide option worked in Win7 (which I use). I tested it on Win10 and effectively, it doesn't work anymore for this kind of link. I appoligize for this erroneous advice..


----------

